# Hey folks



## shadetree_1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Been kind of busy and preoccupied of late and a little crazy and now that Linda is a little better I am trying to get back in to things and want to make sure I have not forgotten anyone who I was trading with or who had proposed a trade, so if I have passed you by it was not on purpose so if you are out there just give me a holler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 9, 2014)

Trade Smiles?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 9, 2014)

Joe, was real good to read the good news about Linda! Good to hear that her prognosis is better and that things are looking up for both of you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Joe, was real good to read the good news about Linda! Good to hear that her prognosis is better and that things are looking up for both of you!



Just now have talked to her nurse and she said that Linda is now breathing on her own and not having the machine do it for her, all I can say is Thank GOD!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 9, 2014)

And yes I will be on my knees tonight thanking GOD! And this is a heck of step for a man that was never a real believer but I think I have seen the light! Thanks guys!!!!!!! Your faith has changed me a lot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Praise God !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 9, 2014)

eaglea1 said:


> Praise God !



YES Praise God and I do NOT say that lightly!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

The power of prayer is amazing. I know many of us have had you in our thoughts and prayers and God does listen and answer! Glad to hear the good news Joe! 

As for your trades I can't see a single member getting up in arms considering your personal situation. I look forward to completing our trade for the cypress blanks you have. Take your time no rush on my end.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 9, 2014)

I had asked about Cypress pen blanks back a while. Not sure if you had any left. Not a big deal, I've got plenty of stuff to turn.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 9, 2014)

Joe. Good to see things are better. Be strong buddy


----------



## Tony (Oct 9, 2014)

Great news! good to hear, I'm happy for both of y'all, continued good wishes! Tony


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> I had asked about Cypress pen blanks back a while. Not sure if you had any left. Not a big deal, I've got plenty of stuff to turn.



I've got some Colin I just got in but it will be a couple days before I get back to the shop , I'm staying with Linda at the hospital until at least Monday so send me a PM, it's easier for me to look at PM's than search through every forum for folks that wanted something because this olds dogs memory is not so good anymore and I just can't remember where everything has been posted. Too much going on for me to keep track right now.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> I've got some Colin I just got in but it will be a couple days before I get back to the shop , I'm staying with Linda at the hospital until at least Monday so send me a PM, it's easier for me to look at PM's than search through every forum for folks that wanted something because this olds dogs memory is not so good anymore and I just can't remember where everything has been posted. Too much going on for me to keep track right now.


Hey Joe I hope Linda is still on the upswing and getting better. I have my weekly bible study first thing in the morning. (5 am your time) about 15-20 guys get together once a week and we kick off the morning study with a prayer. You and Linda will be on our prayer list this week and every week til she is better and back at home. God bless friend.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 11, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 11, 2014)

You had mentioned something about sending me a big log of DIW free of charge I'm not suprised if you forgot no worries .... Glad to hear the good news


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 11, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Any updates?





GeauxGameCalls said:


> Any updates?



They took Linda off of the ventilator yesterday (the machine that was breathing for her) and she did pretty good without it but they had to CPAP her a little later on because she was not getting rid of enough CO2 from her blood, she was not taking deep enough breaths because she is still pretty lethargic because she is so badly affected by the sedation she was on, it takes her at least a day to get it out of her system and start acting normal, so we will see today how she acts.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Update 3:00 PM things have not gone well since they took Linda off the ventilator, very high heart rate and blood pressure and severe agitation trying to pull the CPAP mask off so they had to reintubate and put her back on the ventilator so things are not good so Please keep the prayers coming folks! They are going to go into her lungs and do a biopsy to see if it is acute rejection and if it is I don't know what can be done because she is to weak to take another transplant so as I said please keep the prayers coming.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 13, 2014)

You got it bud. I know it is tough on you Joe but have faith and bring out your inner strength, I know you got it, you are a VN vet also. Prayers sent for Linda and you.


----------



## SENC (Oct 13, 2014)

Continuing to pray for you both, Joe.


----------



## dycmark (Oct 13, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I have just been thru a very similar scenario and the feeling of helplessness can be overwhelming. Trust in God and in those the he works thru that are caring for her.


----------

